

I replaced my 6 yr old MacBook with a new one. And I regret it (somehow) - bkfh
http://blog.orat.io/i-replaced-my-6-yr-old-macbook-with-a-new-one-and-i-regret-it-somehow/

======
noja
TL;DR: He bought a Macbook Air when he needed a Macbook Pro.

~~~
bkfh
yes and no. it's about taking away features from an existing product line.

